# Show your rear!



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Well your stern mounted boarding ladders...
My BIL is getting nervous about mine on a 21 Cobia..
I guess he still has unresolved issues w/ the Holiday feasts

in order to properly evaluate we dive, and one of the kids has limited mobility.

Thanks


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*dive ladder?*

here's one i build. how big is your boat? LOL!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure he's talking about a boat ladder mounted on the transom.

One of the bad things that I have seen is using Lag bolt's and not thru bolting.

The attention to detail is EVERYTHING!

Drill some holes.. stick some 5200 in the holes and run lag bolts in it.

Now have your 300lb buddy climb on it. 

It starts to loosen. It lets water weep in. It rots the transom and the ladder is unsafe.

Not all boats have the ability to access the transom so that it can be thru bolted. 

I have a ladder on order right now.

It is designed to under mount a platform. It's going to take even more modifaction to install it under a engine Bracket swim platform.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

21' cobia... small built in swim deck,, who are the better fabricators in town?


----------

